# Inno CXT Manual



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Just recieved a used CXT and turns out, there's no maunal!!! 

Anyone who's got a manual could u please PM me a digital copy or where I could find one?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

what's your email?

Chris


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.filedropper.com/wwmanual


----------



## Photogenix (Jan 10, 2011)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but if someone still has the manual for the CXT, it would be much appreciated.
Just picked one up myself, and it would be great to have a copy.
Thanks


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

I could use a copy as well. I have bought 2 used cxt risers now from AT, and would like a digital copy of the manual.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Diber (Mar 8, 2015)

Since it's going around.... I'd love one as well! Just recently picked up a used 25" CXT and love it! I looked around online but could only find Win and Wins page on hoe to do basic adjustments and such.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

I would like a copy too.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

the end.


----------



## Photogenix (Jan 10, 2011)

Good man! Thanks from New Zealand - if you're ever over here, drop me a line and I'll shout you a beer or 3


----------



## Photogenix (Jan 10, 2011)

So - just to make it a little simpler for others in the future, I've converted it to a (somewhat messy, regarding page sizes) PDF, which you can download from here....
https://mega.nz/#!N8JjxZRD!_b_KlKE_95hB13B54F7baijNSZoa0L9BrcuqfCMIGDU

edit: (click on the "Download through your browser" link - the website can be funny about browsers sometimes, but I find Chrome always works).


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Even better, thanks for cleaning it up! 




Photogenix said:


> So - just to make it a little simpler for others in the future, I've converted it to a (somewhat messy, regarding page sizes) PDF, which you can download from here....
> https://mega.nz/#!N8JjxZRD!_b_KlKE_95hB13B54F7baijNSZoa0L9BrcuqfCMIGDU
> 
> edit: (click on the "Download through your browser" link - the website can be funny about browsers sometimes, but I find Chrome always works).


----------



## Photogenix (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't suppose anyone is shooting the 25" CXT with 70" limbs (I will be getting both Prime and Power 70" limbs) and could tell me the correct string length?
Seems to be hard to find anywhere....


----------

